# Is a week too long in Rome for first time visitor?



## ValHam (Aug 17, 2010)

I am going to the timeshare Pallazo catalani Ciminio - arrive Oct 14th The next week Igo to Rome - Should I break up my second week doing 4 nights in Rome and 3 in Sorrento - Or4 nightys in Rome and 3 in Florence or should I just do day trips to Naples - Pompei etc.  from Rome - it is a hassle to move around b ut may be worth it o- pleae advise o- Also - is it easy to get to Romefrom  Sunterra PlalazzoCatalino in Soriano?  Perhaps I can get toRome2 times during the week -so muchI want to see., Anyone visited the medieval town of Soriano - Anyting todo out there.  Thanks


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 17, 2010)

A week is not too long. It would take a long time to see everything you might want to see. However, even though it is not too long, I would prefer to see "first tier" Florence highlights rather than seeing "second tier" Rome highlights. 

I find Rome rather frenetic, Florence is more laid back. 

In particular I love the Uffizzi Gallery. Botticelli is my favorite painter and the collection at the Uffizzi is fabulous. (It is a necessity to have reservations to see the Uffizzi). I love the Medici Palace, St. Mark's Cathedral. 

I highly recommend buying Rick Steve's book on Italy. As well as one of the more mainstream books such as the Frommer's Guide or Fodor's. My husband loves the "Let's Go" guide books. 

Your taste may be different.

elaine


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 17, 2010)

They didn't build Rome in a day!  Not in a week either!    It all depends on how deep you want to go into the culture of the city and its people.  Remember, Rome is  a city that is a few thousand years old.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 17, 2010)

A week isn't too long (we stayed 2 days in Venice and 5 days in Rome on our last trip), but if I were staying somewhere in Italy for a week, I think I would prefer a laid back countryside or beach location.  Lots of great things to see and do in Rome, but not very relaxing.  JMHO.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe I'm just a city boy at heart, but I can go to the beach or my backyard to relax.      The first time I went to Rome was for 7 nights and we were so much on the go seeing 'everything' that I needed another week just to people watch, drink & dine in famous surroundings, and shop for more than souvenirs.  This is a historic city that had a million occupants in the year 0 so there's something to see and people to enjoy at every turn.

Brian


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 18, 2010)

A week is not too long in Rome.  My wife and I went there for the first time and spent 5 days.  We like to walk a lot, so we were all over the city.  We also took a tour out to Hadrian's Palace and really enjoyed it.  We don't usually go on these type of tours, but we really enjoyed both the guide and the sites.  There are also other day trips that you can take if you are so inclined.


----------



## dms1709 (Aug 19, 2010)

Last May my daughter and I took her three small boys (all under 7) for a week in Rome.  We rented an apartment and went some place different each day and still did not see everything.  We did see everything we wanted to.  We either walked or took public transportation everywhere.  There is so much to see and do there, and a week allows a leisurely experience, not necessarily a relaxing one.   Hope you enjoy your week.

Donna


----------

